
Show HN: JSON to JSDoc Converter - Eek
https://eek.ro/json-to-jsdoc/
======
punkaj1
[ { color: "red", value: "#f00" }, { color: "green", value: "#0f0" }, { color:
"blue", value: "#00f" }, { color: "cyan", value: "#0ff" }, { color: "magenta",
value: "#f0f" }, { color: "yellow", value: "#ff0" }, { color: "black", value:
"#000" } ]

~~~
Eek
That's an invalid JSON, and I didn't manage to make the validation and notify
the user if the JSON is invalid or not. That's why it doesn't do anything :)

